# [BATCH] Variable per Input?



## Fragstar (10. April 2005)

*[BATCH] Umgebungsvariable per Input?*

Hallo,
also ich habe eine Problem, ich habe in einer Bat Datei eine Umgebungsvariable(%name): 
	
	
	



```
ECHO %name% >> test.txt
```
Für diese Variable (%name%) möchte ich per Textinput gerne einen Text einfügen.
Sorry,bin ein Anfänger, hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Danke schon mal an alle im Voraus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Wenn Du meinst, dass Du der Batchdatei eine Variable uebergibst und diese dann statt der Umgebungsvariable in die Datei geschrieben wird, dann kannst Du das mal probieren:

```
echo $1 >> test.txt
```


----------



## Fragstar (10. April 2005)

ne ich möchte die variable durch eine eingabe mit der tastatur ersetzen


----------

